# estimative index



## ccs (Nov 18, 2004)

Can estimative index be applied to tank with low light and slow growing plants?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, it's very very erffective.
You only need to dose once a week after the water change, maybe 2x a week.

This is for CO2 enriched low light tanks.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Tom,
Can you apply the EI system to liquid ferts such as Flourish??


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Borntofish said:


> Hi Tom,
> Can you apply the EI system to liquid ferts such as Flourish??


Tom doesn't post here anymore, but the answer is yes. The principle behind EI is to dose more than the plants need, so they never run short of any of the nutrients. Then once a week replace half of the water to "reset" the tank, getting rid of most of the excess of any of the nutrients. Flourish is only a trace element mix, so it alone won't work. But, you can use Flourish Nitrogen, Fourish Potassium, Flourish Phosphorous, and Flourish in an EI system.


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

Hoppy wouldn'y that be quite a bit more expensive than using dry nutriens and trace elements ?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

red,

Check out the date on this thread. It happens to the best of us, just keep an eye out cause sometimes it's better to start a new thread than add to an old one.

But yes you are right, it is much more expensive.


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you Sir - I appreciate the reply. I shall read the FAQ's as all newbis to a site should.
Regards,
red



jmontee said:


> red,
> 
> Check out the date on this thread. It happens to the best of us, just keep an eye out cause sometimes it's better to start a new thread than add to an old one.
> 
> But yes you are right, it is much more expensive.


----------

